# Buddy RIP



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free & strong Buddy.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose our sweet pups.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to see that it turned out to be so heartbreaking for you and your family and for your beloved boy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buddy, my heart goes out to you. 
I hope you'll be able to find some comfort in knowing he is whole and healthy again and enjoying life to the fullest. 

Run free sweet boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duplicate post


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

How terrible for Buddy and for you. I usually can't bare to read these posts but I had a golden in my early 20s who had seizures that were at least controlled with drugs. It is a scary thing to go through with your dog. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Run Buddy! Run free. Good dog.


Max


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the posts everyone. It has been a week now and the sadness comes in waves. I will do what I've always done when I've lost one. The only way to heal is to get another one. Not to replace Buddy of course but to move on


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a dreadful situation for Buddy and for you. I can only imagine the pain both of you felt during the long seizure ordeal. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for peace and comfort.

Godspeed Buddy.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I hope you feel better soon. I can't imagine how you must feel. Buddy fought hard, and I hope it'll bring you some peace knowing that he's healthy and happy waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear of you loss as it must have been unbearable. Thoughts are with you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of your boy. It is never easy to lose a loved one. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.
Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am so very sorry to read about your precious Buddy.
I've added Buddy to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html

Just like you, I believe the only way to heal for my husband and I, is to get another.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Sirfoulhook said:


> Thanks for the posts everyone. It has been a week now and the sadness comes in waves. I will do what I've always done when I've lost one. The only way to heal is to get another one. Not to replace Buddy of course but to move on




I love when I read that People who have lost a dog will get one and I am not sure where the notion of that being a replacement came from. Replacements are for China and Silverware. Dogs are each of their own and can not be replaced. Like thinkers know that they have the love to give so we allow another dog in our hearts as sad as they may be, we like you said, move on. Looking forward to new posts of your pup/dog.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sirfoulhook said:


> I haven't been around for a while but I wanted to talk a little about Buddy, my 4.5 year old boy who we had to make the horrific decision to end it on Thursday. Buddy was diagnosed with idiopathic epilepsy at the age of 2.5 and bravely fought this horrible condition for 2 years. I could say I clearly remember the first seizure but the truth is, I remember them all. For the first 1.8 years of his disease we had seizures (usually 4-5 over a 48 hour period) so we had 28 good days per month. The last two months aged him 10 years it seemed like. We couldn't break the clusters and the post ictal became horrific, with blindness and staggering. We had made a last ditch effort to taper medications to see if his between seizure periods could be better but the last 2 weeks he had maybe 1 good days and the rest were filled with seizures and horrific side effects from medication. When he was first diagnosed I always felt he would not have a long life especially after we were never able to go longer than 2 months without a seizure. I know that I made the right decision, but it is still beyond painful. He was such a good boy, we will never replace him. I want to let all of you know that I am saying prayers that your unfortunate experience with turn out better than mine. We had set Buddy up for a clinical trial at the University of Georgia for a vagal nerve stimulator but unfortunately he couldn't make it into the study. If anyone is in the area, they may want to check out the study. It is a non implanted electronic stimulator. Hopefully one of you can take advantage of this and help all suffering out there. I can go into the progression of his disease and all the medications we tried if you want but I didn't want to make this post too long.


I am beyond sorry to read this attempting to visualize your journey with your precious Buddy and the decision you made with the greatest love in your heart.

In Buddy's memory, I hope in time you are able to document your journey, the progression, your learnings etc., for others who may be faced with the same circumstance with their beloved Goldens.

My heart breaks for you, however please know that it seems that you were the best, most compassionate and caring parent for your Buddy.

The love you both shared will remain forever.

I hope you find some peace in knowing you did all that you could and that your Buddy knew this as well.

Sometimes, there is just nothing we can do but say good bye for now from the deepest love in our hearts.

Sending you love, peace and hugs.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

*Seizures*

I feel your pain. Our Kassie-Girl lost her battle on 4-8. It was such a hard thing to do, but it came down to quality of life versus quantity. She suffered with seizures for just about a year. They were becoming more frequent, so we knew it was time. We're going to do the same thing as you, get another. However, it will be late July before our new babe will be ready to go home. I'll keep you in our thoughts. Tears, too.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sirfoulhook said:


> I haven't been around for a while but I wanted to talk a little about Buddy, my 4.5 year old boy .... He was such a good boy, we will never replace him.


I'm so very sorry to read about your Buddy. How heartbreaking and difficult these last few years must have been, bless you for caring for him with such thoughtfulness. My girl Merry had some seizures and they were awful to experience and so hard to comfort her afterwards. I hope that in these days you will have some time to rest and know that you did everything you could. Hugs


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Well it's been about a month and I'd like to say it's better but it's not. Buddy's passing has hit me like a ton of bricks and I haven't been the same. We have a miniature dachshund and while she's a great dog, she's doesn't fill the hole left. I'm old enough to have had many dogs and I miss them all but I've never lost one as young as Buddy. It's without question the toughest loss I've ever had. We do have a new pup in the works so that's a great thing but I think it's gonna be a few months until that happens. Hopefully we'll be ready in the fall for nice long walks and swimming in the lake. Thanks for all the kind remarks everyone it has helped a lot.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

I lost my Gus on April 12th; he was only 7 and 1/2. Fate intervened and we were able to rescue a sweet young Golden about 10 days after losing Gus. But I still miss Gus terribly...on the one hand, I am sad that the pup is not Gus...and then on the other hand, I feel bad for wishing that the pup was Gus. He is who he is, and a very good boy at that, and I'm certain as the days go by my heart will feel less empty. I hope that yours will too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Azzure*



azzure said:


> I lost my Gus on April 12th; he was only 7 and 1/2. Fate intervened and we were able to rescue a sweet young Golden about 10 days after losing Gus. But I still miss Gus terribly...on the one hand, I am sad that the pup is not Gus...and then on the other hand, I feel bad for wishing that the pup was Gus. He is who he is, and a very good boy at that, and I'm certain as the days go by my heart will feel less empty. I hope that yours will too.


Assure: That is so wonderful that you gave another Golden a loving home!


----------

